# Keystone Zepplin



## mgerwig (Dec 15, 2008)

Can anyone tell me about the zepplin model that keystone makes? Z303 in particular. We are looking for something with the quad bunks and have been leaning towards the 26 rs/ kbrs model. Ran across one of these zepplins today and am not familiar with it. Do they have the same inherent problems as the outbacks do as far as delamination etc, or are there other problems that anyone knows of. Pros would be good as well.
Thanks, monty


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

We looked at this model Zep when we were shopping around. When we saw it at the RV show, I noted that it appeared to be cheaply built- not real rugged. We liked the quad bunk layout in the rear, but the flow of the rest of the camper didnt click with us. When we saw the RQS Outback, we were both sold on the spot. DW liked the white cabinets more than anything (course, thats not available now).


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I second the cheaply made.That was my impression.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

The Zeppelin is cheaply made. I have a friend who has one and I had to repair the floor due to an undetected leak, turns out the floor is only 1/4" plywood on top of 2" rigid foam. when I repaired it I had to cut up the linoleum as well and just covered the whole floor in Pergo so now it has a bit more substantial floor.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

I looked at a Zepplin back in 2008. They were no longer being made, and the one I was looking at was a brand new 2006. I didn't think they were that poorly built, but they did seem to have a cheap "feel" to them. In the end, we didn't like the layout, but I was also concerned about buying a discontinued brand. I'm sure the value is lower because of that, so the price would have to reflect that.

As for Outback Loft's comment about the floor, our 2011 Outback has a 1/4" plywood floor, over 2" of foam. That's a fairly common floor construction method. Our previous trailer was a Surveyor by Forest River, and it had the same floor construction.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Guy in our neighborhood had one (key being had) he had many problems with it; leaks in the roof and other places, interior trim coming off and on. He took the hit and sold it in the first year. I've heard this type of comment repeated many times on another forum.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I thought the Outback floor was thicker than 1/4"? When I've been poking around the holes drilled in the floor for water lines, etc, it looked more like 3/8" or 1/2". Maybe it was just a dream...


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Had to satisfy my curiosity, so while I have the trailer at the house for a bath, I looked under the kitchen sink. Sure enough, it's 1/4" plywood. No wonder it flexes a bit and booms so much when the kids are running around. All in the interest of saving weight I guess....


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

In 2005 we were lookin for a new rv and the keystone rep told us not to even look at the zep that the outback was the best bang for the buck. and thats straught from the rep.


----------

